
How a Battery Cut Microsoft Datacenter Costs by a Quarter - victorbojica
http://www.theplatform.net/2015/03/13/how-this-battery-cut-microsoft-datacenter-costs-by-a-quarter/
======
SQL2219
here are the batteries they're using:

[http://www.amazon.com/NCR18650B-3400mAh-Rechargeable-
Battery...](http://www.amazon.com/NCR18650B-3400mAh-Rechargeable-Battery-
Panasonic/dp/B00DHXY72O)

